# Who wants to make a webcomic?



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 3, 2009)

You see I have all of these stories running around in my head and I would like to get them out, but I canâ€™t draw.

This is where you come in. I am looking for an artist that wants to make a webcomic but doesnâ€™t really have a lot of ideas. If you want to work together on a webcomic please leave a reply.

These are the extreme basics of some of my stories:

Stranded in outer space (action)
Strange life events (comedy)
Becoming superheroes (action)
Fighting unknown evil as a ghost (action)
Parodies (comedy)
Exploring different dimensions (action)
Murder detective (mystery)
Finding a way home from a battle with broken systems everywhere (action)
And many, many more


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd help but i ain't no cartoonist if you where looking for a voice actor 
for a toon call me :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

Why don't you just take up writing? It's faster.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been looking to add a webcomic to my blog


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Nov 3, 2009)

Most artists have plenty of ideas, so a list of very basic ideas might not be your best bet for attracting an artist.

A sample page of script would be much more attractive.  Proof that you can produce such a thing and it's quality can speak for itself.


----------



## Aaros (Nov 3, 2009)

I would be interested if you had a script or such and could post it/PM me with it.  If I drew it, it'd be in artists' colored pencils.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool but I was sort of hoping to see more people be willing to do thisâ€¦ I think Iâ€™ll wait.


----------



## Jen (Nov 5, 2009)

Tribbles! -points at your siggy- Squee! >< How advanced of an artist are you thinking about? I'd be at least willing to help you, I need the practice/experience. =P And lol at Ziggy, I love Bowie.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Nov 6, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> You see I have all of these stories running around in my head and I would like to get them out, but I canâ€™t draw.
> 
> This is where you come in. I am looking for an artist that wants to make a webcomic but doesnâ€™t really have a lot of ideas. If you want to work together on a webcomic please leave a reply.
> 
> ...


 

I'm up to trying to help with the parody. what did you have in mind? it's been 4 years since my last webcomic, so why not?


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been working on a furry story  I'm just writing, up at 47 A4 papers now.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm an ok artist. I'm in.
[Edit: Here's my DA if you didn't believe me ]


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 22, 2009)

if you like my art http://chickodee.deviantart.com/
id love to help out if it's not too late. chances are it'd only be black and white, and maybe a few colored pages (like, once a month or starting anew chapter or SOMETHING) cause Im not too good at it (as you can see)


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 21, 2009)

You should write a story first and then try to find artists that like what you write. Writing is writing if youa re good at writing stories then it's not that hard to write good webcomics.  

Also in the spot on your forum profile were it says Fur Affinity page don't put the link to it just put your user name.  When you click on the paw under your picture it'll take you right to it.  If you put the whole link in the spot on your profile it comes up as a broken link when you click on the paw.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with the suggestions about writing something out first prior to looking for an artist to draw it up, unless you are desiring a creative partner.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 23, 2009)

i second that motion.

besides, my style's kinda changing.


----------



## Dabfox (Dec 23, 2009)

I third the motion of writing down something before thinking the idea of a comic.


----------



## Corp. Bacon (Jan 24, 2010)

Will there be some kind of payment?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 25, 2010)

Tanzenlicht said:


> Most artists have plenty of ideas, so a list of very basic ideas might not be your best bet for attracting an artist.
> 
> A sample page of script would be much more attractive.  Proof that you can produce such a thing and it's quality can speak for itself.



I would also like to add:

http://celtx.com/

Learn it. Love it. Live it.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Thumbs up for CeltX. Good and easy to use.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Feb 20, 2010)

I could help, I have a few stories in the back of head along with a metric ton of characters. And I could also set up a website if you were wanting to make one.


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2010)

Say I already have a Pilot Script of about, oh, 17 pages on my furaffinity account; what would be the best way to advertise for it?


----------



## Neko_Nathaniel (Mar 5, 2010)

i can give it a try i just need a copy of your story so i can get a feeling for it to make the art.like i sed i dont do color if you wanted that.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 5, 2010)

Why doesn't this sound the least bit promising?  D:  Is it the part where you're aspiring to be the maker of a hit webcomic from the get-go, or the fact that it's just a bunch of ideas running through your head?

:V  Alright, maybe I sound like I'm coming down a bit hard on you.  But this dream to be a webcomic maker isn't too un-common, but right from the start you're setting yourself up for failure.  Anyone who winds up making a 'successful' webcomic typically don't plan on being popular, they just do it to amuse themselves and a couple friends.

You just have to look inside yourself and really question whether or not you're just "wanting to be a webcomic maker".  Because honestly, I just don't think you have any more than a vague idea for a theme, and no idea how to really put this together.  Plus you're weighing ALL the art on someone else, which is a really severe cripple.

And just so you don't think I'm just saying "olol noob u can't do it", I'm speaking from being there myself.  I went about it the completely wrong way on multiple occasions and it just didn't work out.

...and like rigor said, if you can't draw, just try writing.  xD  For something both visual and written, you should be good at BOTH, not just one, and depend on someone else to cover the other.

So shoo, go write a kickass story, because this webcomic thing most likely won't work out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wouldn't mind being an associate as I'm good with words, willing to help whenever possible.


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 9, 2010)

oh i have a story too, sure to ruffle feathers


----------

